# Super Glue for fixing rimless glasses?



## matt (16 May 2010)

My daughter managed to snap a section off one lens of my glasses whilst playing and it's a bit that holds the lens to the nose bridge. I think if I glue it back on the glasses will hold long enough for me to sort out a new lens.

I was thinking of using Super Glue (the type for "difficult" plastics). There are warnings about the eyes and respiratory etc but I'm assuming these cease to be a problem once the glue has thoroughly dried (overnight)?

Any thoughts on suitability of Super Glue on something so close to eyes?

Cheers


----------



## oddsocks (16 May 2010)

Matt,
a few years ago I did something similar and just used the normal medium thickness superglue that I had. From memory I left them overnight before using and never had any problems.....mind you I didn't know it was an issue then!

Dave


----------



## ByronBlack (16 May 2010)

I'd advise against it, we don't have any superglue in the lab for the reasons that it can affect the eyes. But if you leave it for a day or two to cure completely, it might be ok, but I personally wouldn't do it. If you go to a Vision Express that has a lab, they should be able to glaze and drill a lens for you sameday.

Is the pair held together using nuts and bolts, or plastic plugs? And is the lens actually broken through the joint?


----------



## cambournepete (16 May 2010)

I've been wearing a superglued lens for a few weeks with no ill-effects.
Didn't take long for the glue to dry either.
I'd never even thought about any effect on health - it's not like it's touching me or my eyes, and if it was really that dangerous they would be allowed to sell it - would they?


----------



## big soft moose (16 May 2010)

cambournepete":3rp9292y said:


> I've been wearing a superglued lens for a few weeks with no ill-effects.
> Didn't take long for the glue to dry either.
> I'd never even thought about any effect on health - it's not like it's touching me or my eyes, and if it was really that dangerous they would be allowed to sell it - would they?



i think most of the hazard is from the solvents - and they evaporate when the glue sets so it should be fine - labeling is always over cautious due to the litigatious society we live in.


----------



## matt (16 May 2010)

ByronBlack":24yif0ka said:


> I'd advise against it, we don't have any superglue in the lab for the reasons that it can affect the eyes. But if you leave it for a day or two to cure completely, it might be ok, but I personally wouldn't do it. If you go to a Vision Express that has a lab, they should be able to glaze and drill a lens for you sameday.
> 
> Is the pair held together using nuts and bolts, or plastic plugs? And is the lens actually broken through the joint?



Unfortunately they're Lindberg glasses. The two pairs I've had to date have always had to be assembled at a specialist lab. The break is around the lug itself meaning that it does not take much for the lug to pull out leaving me holding two halves of glasses :roll: 

I think I'll leave alone for the time being and see how I get on. I'm going to have to buy myself some "instant" glasses to cover the period these ones are away having a new lens fitted. 

Thanks for the advice - for a matter of a few days I'll not risk it.


----------



## ByronBlack (16 May 2010)

matt":10ogmtpd said:


> ByronBlack":10ogmtpd said:
> 
> 
> > I'd advise against it, we don't have any superglue in the lab for the reasons that it can affect the eyes. But if you leave it for a day or two to cure completely, it might be ok, but I personally wouldn't do it. If you go to a Vision Express that has a lab, they should be able to glaze and drill a lens for you sameday.
> ...



Lidberg's always seem to break in that area, can I suggest if/when you buy a new set, go for a pair of Marchon Airlock's - they are cheaper than lindburg (which IMO are overpriced), and a lot stronger due to the smaller round mounting hole which is set a little further into the lens, and uses a very strong and very easily replaced friction fit plastic plug. Almost any competent lab tech can replace these within a few minutes.

There is a fix for lindbergs if the mounting hole(rounded oblong) isn't too compromised; the lugs on the bridge can sometimes to be opened up so that they fit a bit more snug - a tiny bit of glue can be added with the friction fit and will help keep it in - lindbergs (assuming its the model I'm thinking of) are held in with a type of glue and is almost entirely dependent on accurate drilling - unless you can alter the width of the lug. A tiny amount of glue left to dry over-night might get you buy for a while.


----------



## motownmartin (17 May 2010)

Whenever I break my glasses its useless trying to mend them, can't see a damn thing without them


----------



## devonwoody (18 May 2010)

BTW, you might have an insurance claim? depending what cover you have on your household insurance.


----------



## wobblycogs (18 May 2010)

The problem with super glue is the Cyanoacrylate in the glue. A lot of super glues don't have any solvet but there are a lot of different formulations so some might. Either way the glue is the biggest problem.

The most common ingredient, Methyl Cyanoacrylate, has boiling point of 66degC so at room temperature there is a fair amount of vapour present, the vapour will polymerize instantly on contact with the moisture found in the eyes and nose (or on your skin) which will cause discomfort at best. 

Once fully cured I wouldn't have through there would be a problem but I've noticed in the past it's possible to get CA to skin over and form a bubble of liquid glue - I wouldn't want that near my eyes.

As for not being allowed to sell dangerous chemicals I suggest looking up a few of household chemicals MSDS'es. Some of the chemicals sold can be very dangerous if not handled correctly. Your body is very good at surviving the initial exposure but the long term implications can be terrible. For example, I'm sensitized to Dichloro Methane due to repeated exposure in the lab, it doesn't half make stripping paint difficult and painful.


----------



## Benchwayze (19 May 2010)

Spectacles seem to be like push-bikes. The design has hardly changed since they invented the things! 

The only specs I saw that were 'innovative', were worn by a footballer. Held on by an elastic band around the head. And there was me thinking they would be deemed illegal on a footie field.

Someone will be along soon to tell me who the guy was and which team he played for! 

John


----------



## ByronBlack (19 May 2010)

Benchwayze":12x2yrat said:


> Spectacles seem to be like push-bikes. The design has hardly changed since they invented the things!
> 
> The only specs I saw that were 'innovative', were worn by a footballer. Held on by an elastic band around the head. And there was me thinking they would be deemed illegal on a footie field.
> 
> ...



You're probably thinking of Edgar Davids who played for Ajax, Spurs and of course Holland and a few others along the way.

Specs have evolved an incredible amount, the lens designs and technology we have today are far superior to even just a decade a go. Frame design is also constantly evolving, with new materials, fixings and shapes being introduced each year.


----------



## Benchwayze (19 May 2010)

True Byron, but what I meant was the basic mechanics of how they are worn and how they work. I am pretty good with mine and rarely break a pair. 

SWIMBO insists on keeping hers in a case, and there is a fuzzy spot appearing on each lens, from the case lining of course.

So when not wearing mine, I ALWAYS put them in my breast pocket (Sans anything else whatsoever) and if I lay them down I ALWAYS prop them up somewhere they cant be 'sat-upon'! At night I slip them in my dressing gown pocket! 

Result? Not a scratch... 

I think you are correct re the footballer BTW!  

John


----------



## wobblycogs (19 May 2010)

I don't ware glasses (yet) but I always thought a magnetic attachement to the face would be pretty cool. Embed a couple of small steel plates at the outside of the eye socket, screwed into the bone maybe, and some small magnets in the glasses.

Bit off the wall I realize but you've got to admit it's departure from how they are currently worn.


----------



## Benchwayze (19 May 2010)

wobblycogs":3esqcaxq said:


> I don't ware glasses (yet) but I always thought a magnetic attachement to the face would be pretty cool. Embed a couple of small steel plates at the outside of the eye socket, screwed into the bone maybe, and some small magnets in the glasses.
> 
> Bit off the wall I realize but you've got to admit it's departure from how they are currently worn.



I'll stick with contact lenses as an alternative!! Thanks.. :lol:


----------



## matt (19 May 2010)

wobblycogs":1fwwcj1m said:


> I don't ware glasses (yet) but I always thought a magnetic attachement to the face would be pretty cool. Embed a couple of small steel plates at the outside of the eye socket, screwed into the bone maybe, and some small magnets in the glasses.
> 
> Bit off the wall I realize but you've got to admit it's departure from how they are currently worn.



Unbelievable! I was all ready, magnet and screw ready, drill bit loaded in the cordless, just got the tip of the bit lined up perfectly with the marking up on my left temple (with the aid of a mirror propped up in front of me), hit the trigger - nada! Flat battery :evil:


----------



## wobblycogs (19 May 2010)

You might think me mad but I'm not the first person to think of embedding metal / magnets under their skin http://www.wired.com/gadgets/mods/news/2006/06/71087. Apparently it often results in complications due to infections but as these procedures are being done outside hospitals that's hardly surprising.


----------



## matt (19 May 2010)

wobblycogs":3ng74yrh said:


> You might think me mad but I'm not the first person to think of embedding metal / magnets under their skin http://www.wired.com/gadgets/mods/news/2006/06/71087. Apparently it often results in complications due to infections but as these procedures are being done outside hospitals that's hardly surprising.



OK, as the second person to think if implanting magnets are you more or less mad than the first (especially having read that article)?


----------



## wobblycogs (19 May 2010)

Actually I've considered something even more insane than just magnets. You can get something called neon string http://www.neonstring.com/index.php?tasket=gallery which is a flexible plastic string about 2mm in diameter and glows like a neon tube. I thought it would be pretty cool to have it implanted under your skin as a sort of active tattoo. 

Having got pretty nasty electric shock off it while being a bit stupid I decided it might not be such a great idea till they get a lower voltage version though


----------



## ByronBlack (19 May 2010)

wobblycogs":25oepd0v said:


> Actually I've considered something even more insane than just magnets. You can get something called neon string http://www.neonstring.com/index.php?tasket=gallery which is a flexible plastic string about 2mm in diameter and glows like a neon tube. I thought it would be pretty cool to have it implanted under your skin as a sort of active tattoo.
> 
> Having got pretty nasty electric shock off it while being a bit stupid I decided it might not be such a great idea till they get a lower voltage version though



If we could only put the resources that went into inventing this into something more useful


----------



## TrimTheKing (19 May 2010)

Benchwayze":3ddk7w3r said:


> ....were worn by a footballer. Held on by an elastic band around the head. And there was me thinking they would be deemed illegal on a footie field...


BB is right, it was Edgar Davids. IIRC his were not for 'sightedness' as such, but that he had an eye condition, Glaucoma I think.

Re' the magnets, good idea.

Neon string tat's?

I'll stick with me regular ink based one thank you!


----------



## Benchwayze (19 May 2010)

I have a 'chalk-string' for marking up MDF sheets for cutting. Does that count? :lol: ! 

I think the neon string might add a certain charm to the workshop at Christmas though. I'll get some for 'Computer Corner' too! 

John


----------



## TrimTheKing (19 May 2010)

Benchwayze":1n63q0t4 said:


> I have a 'chalk-string' for marking up MDF sheets for cutting. Does that count? :lol: !
> 
> I think the neon string might add a certain charm to the workshop at Christmas though. I'll get some for 'Computer Corner' too!
> 
> John


I think I've got an 18" length of blue neon string hanging around from my old days as a Geek on the computer modding scene  

If I can dig it out I'll let you know and you can have it. I want some design input into your choice of tat though


----------



## Benchwayze (19 May 2010)

Ah well Mark... 
Design is a matter for deep debate.. 
I'll do me best! 

:lol: 

Cheers 
John


----------

